
Green New Deal Is Feasible and Affordable - pm24601
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/22/opinions/green-new-deal-sachs/index.html
======
squish78
"Most of the modest costs of decarbonization will never hit the federal
budget, as they will be absorbed by the utility industry, the automobile
producers, and other parts of the private economy."

This worked out great for France. Just tell all the working class to buy a
Tesla

~~~
pm24601
Actually it works great for France.

Look at all the electrified trains that the French take to work instead of
driving.

Decarbonization does mean going to 0% overnight.

~~~
JBReefer
OP is referring to the enormous riots and rollback of similar policies in a
much, much more liberal country.

When people talk about CNN being fake news, they're talking about this
article. This is only feasible in the minds of people on HN/elites. People in
the rest of the country, not so much. It's fascinating to me that in an era of
staunch conservatism this is treated as something approaching possible.

